# Attempting to smoke brown sugar and olive oil but can't figure out how - heard cold smoking is the w



## harleycodr (Jul 18, 2015)

But I can't seem to find instructions on how to do cold smoking!  I keep hearing about A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER 5X8 - what does this thing do?

I am an old school smoker (I don't smoke personally - you know what I mean).  I use a variety of different wood chips and put them in the 'side kick' of my smoker that goes into the main drum of my smoker to infuse whatever I'm smoking in there.  200 degrees typically.

So can someone explain cold smoking and how I might accomplish smoked brown sugar and olive oil without 'cheating' by mixing with liquid smoke?

Thanks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 18, 2015)

Cold smoking is generally done at temps no higher than 70* !  Your smoking without heat, so cold smoking... The only heat is what comes off your smoke source,  I use my AMNPS with dust to cold smoke in my MES 30 unplugged.... The AMNPS is great for cold smoking cause it doesn't give off much heat but smokes for hours if need be !    I cannot tell ya on the brown sugar or olive oil as I've not done that, but hopefully this helps with the cold smoking question !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 18, 2015)

Here's a link to the AMNPS ya may find helpful !

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## harleycodr (Jul 28, 2015)

My AMNPS arrived today.  I'm going to give it a shot and hope I don't get in trouble as it's spare the air days around here for the next couple of days...I'm going to attempt olive oil and brown sugar.  Hope it works out!  It says light it with a torch -  I do have a small torch.  I'll scour YouTube for a video on how to get it going....


----------



## harleycodr (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm jazzed.  The AMNPS is working like a charm and it's been going for about 4 hours now.  The olive oil has changed in color and I tasted it and can taste the smokiness - albeit subtle.  Not sure how the brown sugar is doing but it's in there too....I'll let it go overnight. This is so exciting - I can see this little device is going to be life changing for me as a grill mistress... 

I'm thinking of trying to find a shot refrigerator and taking the motor out to make it lightweight and making it into a high capacity cold smoker....

Marian


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 29, 2015)

Be sure to post pics.     I like the idea.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 29, 2015)

Spices are great for cold smoking. An old fridge would work great as long as the interior isn't plastic. You can cold smoke in a cardboard box if you want.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2015)

A cardboard box works as a cold smoker also....    55 gallon drum....   garbage can....  tarp over a couple saw horses...


----------



## harleycodr (Jul 30, 2015)

The smoke went for at LEAST 12 hours.  I started it at 3pm yesterday and when I got up at 6 am this morning it was done but we could smell it all night long.

The results?  The olive oil and brown sugar both have a subtle smoked flavor.  I will do paprika next - that will save money on smoked paprika which is a component of my rib rub.

Marian


----------



## harleycodr (Jul 30, 2015)

Okay I tasted both again and I guess my taste buds aren't very 'with it' in the wee hours of the morning.  I tasted both again this afternoon and the smoke flavor is amazing.  I was going to do a second tray of pellets but no, I don't need to do that at all.  I just have to find a local source of pellets now.  I can go to Barbecues Galore - but the closest one is 20 miles from here and a $5 toll bridge to get there.  But they have mixed bags - 20 lbs - for like $19 or something like that.  I checked my local specialty hardware stores that I swore would have them and no one did.  Sigh.

Very happy with my results and for sure next year, I'll be entering my smoked olive oil at my county fair.  I had entered a "smoked" olive oil infused with garlic and rosemary in this year's fair (I cheated and used liquid smoke) and didn't even taste it before entering it.  Imagine my surprise when I went to the fair and found a blue ribbon, "Best in Show" and "Judge's Favorite!"  My rib rub that I entered took first place as well (but not best in show or fave) but STILL. 

I may be starting a bizz...with a few products.  I have a bbq glaze that I'm working on improving - when I competed in a pro bbq competition, it took 7th out of 28.  Got Honorable Mention at the fair so I have to work on it.  A spicy version and mild version...and my rub, smoked olive oil, and smoked olive oil infused with garlic & rosemary...start out with those!

Anyway, I can see I'm going to smoke paprika and all kinds of other stuff now that I have this thing!  It was wonderful smelling it all night too....


----------

